

Google admits data mining student emails in its free education apps - rbcgerard
http://safegov.org/2014/1/31/google-admits-data-mining-student-emails-in-its-free-education-apps

======
chirau
Google and its NSA-esque tendencies. This is just the beginning

~~~
davidnu
This is (yet another) Microsoft PR/lobbying outfit:
[http://safegov.org/partners](http://safegov.org/partners)

I'm not sure about the affiliations of OP or yourself though.

~~~
greenyoda
1\. Microsoft is just one of many partners listed on this page.

2\. Google has plenty of its own lobbyists and PR staff. It would be
interesting to hear the statements from both sides of this issue.

3\. Do you have any evidence that the allegations presented in the article are
false? If so, please argue against the article rather than casting ad hominem
aspersions against its author.

(For the record, I have no affiliations with or financial connection to
Microsoft.)

------
raptormissle
Fucking Microshat shill organization web site. These pieces of shit should be
DDOS'd.

